# NYT: "The Day My Megabus Caught Fire"



## fairviewroad (Feb 22, 2016)

A Megabus headed from Chicago to Milwaukee burnt up yesterday. Fortunately all aboard evacuated safely. One of those passengers was none other than a fellow who writes a column called "Frugal Traveler" for the New York Times.

Enjoy:

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/22/travel/the-day-my-megabus-caught-fire.html


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 22, 2016)

I saw a quick news flash on this Sunday but it didn't say what model of bus was involved; this confirms my suspicions it was one of the Van Hool Double Deckers. I have heard those have been nothing but trouble.


----------



## railiner (Feb 22, 2016)

Glad to hear that no one got hurt...


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 24, 2016)

I've always enjoyed Megabus travel. But the number and frequency of serious accidents has me really reconsidering this.

Otoh, when I think of just how miserable of an experience dealing with Greyhound often is...


----------

